
Could you delete your email account? - ryanwaggoner
https://ryanwaggoner.substack.com/p/could-you-delete-your-email-account
======
LinuxBender
Use caution with deleting email accounts. If you delete it, someone else may
be able to register it, assuming its a free or paid service and not on your
server. This could lead to account take-over for other services you use.
Consider instead reducing your account to the minimum required, then reject
all inbound messages, or all messages not in your address book.

